# Changing gaskets on z24



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

1986.5 z24 carbed
I have a new valve cover gasket going in tomorrow, just wanting to know if I should add the silicone sealant or just use the gasket itself? The one on it now leaks really bad near the back of the motor, I've heard this is a normal issue so how do I make sure the new gasket works. Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks

The valve cover gasket is flat on one side and rounded on the other, it is rubber. The oil pan gasket is cork, both made by felpro.

Also have the oil pan gasket going in, anything special about these?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you should also change out the 1/2 moons, on each end of the head, I wouldnt use silicone with the gskts...


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

Thanks, I applied black silicone to the half moons and a little to the gasket over those areas. Even custom painted the valve cover while I was at it


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

kind of off subject but weren't u having brake trouble?
di u get that fixed ??


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

Hey Zane, you are not so far off of the subject... after changing the gasket I noticed quite an improvement with brake and clutch pressure. The giant stock brake booster is leaking and the top vacuum line is now capped off, so they're still not working 100%. Looking into a better master cylinder, willwood has something but not sure if it will work.Wilwood High Volume Aluminum Master Cylinder 3/4" Bore: eBay Motors (item 200456177613 end time Aug-27-10 12:02:59 PDT)


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i have those parts stock and you can use a hb brake booster in its place as well..


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the help again zane. I have no cash flow right now, but I'll will always keep you in mind for parts. also: I changed the water pump, should I hold on to it or does anyone pay out for core charge? they didn't charge a core at autozone but they would have at advance.


----------

